# wanted free homers if possible!



## pigeonboi23 (Jul 14, 2010)

hi my name is ron! i just got into the HOBBY of keeping homing pigeons i only have 4 as of now i have a pretty big coop that could house about 35 pigeons so im looking for any free homers i can also pay shipping !

i love how they fly ! i had 2 out fly a coopers hawk on a full dive! homers are so amazing !! please if anyone can help me find some free homers i would be vary greatful!  

thank you ....


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## pigeonboi23 (Jul 14, 2010)

im Located in San fernando Valley area Of los angeles sorry i need to updated my profile.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's about an hour away from where I'm located. I can hook you up. Are you racing or just keeping for backyard flying? 

I sent you a PM.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Remember pigeons are prolific breeders so you need to compensate how much birds your loft can accomodate. If you can also have ways to separate the sexes after breeding season that will help you out in controlling your flock, over crowding is the number cuase of disease in pigeon so plan ahead. If I was still in California I would have hook you up too. Henry is a nice guy and he will help you out.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

If you ever make it to my neck O the woods I got a bird to spare.


----------

